# Floramax vs. Flourite



## zelmo (Oct 20, 2005)

These products seem similar. Does anyone know the difference? Do either deplete over time?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

In the General Forum there is a thread about Eco-Complete or Flourite. Read though it. Or just jump to my last post. No fired clay product (like Flourite) is going to "deplete" in your lifetime.


----------



## zelmo (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, I had seen the discussion of Flourite vs. Eco complete, but I missed the part about life. Can you confirm that Caribsea Floramax is equivalent to Flourite? They sell it in a 40lb bag so it is a bit more economical for a large tank.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I can not confirm that at this time. But I will find out.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

zelmo said:


> Thanks, I had seen the discussion of Flourite vs. Eco complete, but I missed the part about life. Can you confirm that Caribsea Floramax is equivalent to Flourite? They sell it in a 40lb bag so it is a bit more economical for a large tank.


The grain size of Floramax is way too big for planted tank purposes. I would stick with Flourite between the two.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm not sure, but I think Floramax is just baked laterite. Flourite probably has more traces. But Fe is the only nutrient they need in the substrate, as well as in the water column.


----------

